# snow cab



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

I am looking for the illistration installtion manual for a bolens snow cab 18708 kit any one help, Iceberg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did you try emailing Sonny Bolens and ask them if they have that manual?


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

No I haven't what is his e-mail address
Iceberg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is their website.

Sonny Bolens


----------



## RON BERG (Nov 23, 2004)

Talked toTodd at Sonny', said he would get back to me in a couples of days


----------

